# need prayers for Tammy and Ethan



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

We took Tammy back to the ER yesterday afternoon, this time they admitted her. Depending how she does on the antibiotic's will determine whether she will have surgery. She kept vomiting at home and was so weak we just told her she was going. We got home last night at 9:30 we spent 5 hours in the ER:w00t:
I called her early this morning she said she was feeling better, yesterday the surgeon said if she did have surgery she would have a colostomy 
Please pray we were in tears. We will be going back to the hospital soon 

As many of you know little Ethan is having chemo, well he caught a cold, he's a very sick little guy right now. Charity is getting hold of the specialist because he's getting worse. 

Now if that wasn't enough yesterday I was cleaning my gas permeable contact and it broke:w00t: lucky I had a backup 
My grandson Demetrius was over and was play with little Lego's and left a couple on the floor, I heard Maddie crunching on something I went to check what she eating, she swallowed one of the Lego's :w00t: were on poo alert I'm worried but so worn out I just can't even cry. 

So your prayers are cherished by all of us. I'll keep you updated


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh Paula I'm so sorry that all this stuff keeps happening to your family. It seems like it's just one thing after another. Sending lots of prayers your way for your whole family and especially Tammy and little Ethan.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Dearest Paula, please know that DH & I will keep you in our thoughts/prayers! You have been stretched in areas of faith for a long time---may God show mercy in these requests. Much love.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Paula, your family has had more than its share of heartache. Lots of prayers and positive thoughts coming your way.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Paula, you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. God bless you!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Paula,
You are in my thoughts. Of course you are worn out, there is a lot on your shoulders. It is sometimes difficult to see the rays of hope when envolved by such dark clouds. On the positive side, Tammy is where she needs to be right now. The IV antibiotics are a lot stronger than the oral ones. There is a good chance they will bring the inflammation down and she will not need surgery. Poor Ethan and his parents have been through so much, but Ethan is a little fighter, he will muster his strength again. The chemo can really break down the immune response. I would not be surprised if they did not want to isolate him in the hospital for a couple of days so he can better fight it. I would not be scared of that. Hoping that Matilda passes the lego quickly. 

Thinking of you and your family, and please try and get some rest.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

olice:olice:

:Waiting:

:tumbleweed:

We are here for poop patrol!

:wub::wub:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh gosh Paula, so many things to deal with all at once! I'm so sorry sweetie, I know this can't be easy for any of you. Hang in there, and know I'll be praying hard for everyone of you!!! Hoping little miss gets rid of that lego soon too...


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

My niece had that surgery this past year. It wasn't what any of us wanted (who would?)for her. But I will tell you this. She has struggled so much with this disease and was so sick and miserable. I just saw here this past weekend and I was happily shocked. She looks vibrant and healthy! She has adjusted to her colostomy and is doing well. Getting that diseased bowel out of her body has improved her overall health so much. She was really being poisoned. And in time, it may be able to be reconnected. Life goes on, and being healthy and able to be a more active mom to her little one is so much better! Stay positive!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Darling Paula ... I can only begin to imagine how exhausted you must feel right now. Lorin, too. My heart goes out to all of you. 

Things sound more positive in regard to your phone call with Tammy this morning. As Walter said, the IV antibiotics are a lot stronger than the oral ones ... and, they will be able to monitor Tammy better with this while she is in the hospital. I am glad that you and Lorin took her back to the hospital because I feel her chances of getting better are much greater now. 

Sweet Ethan ... I always have faith that he will eventually heal. As I always share with you ... he is the first person that I pray for every single night. Charity, Fernando, and the rest of your family, too. I am sure Children's Hospital in Seattle will give him the best of care and that he will get better once again. Is Ethan off the steroids yet?

And, precious Maddie. Are you sure she didn't keep part of the lego hidden behind the furniture in the corner? Or, in her bed? I cannot imagine her swallowing a whole Lego! But, we will all be here to celebrate with our poo patrol! 

Paula, I know how easy it is to say ... but, I do hope you can get some rest in-between all that is happening. 

I would call you, but, you need to keep the lines open for Tammy and Charity for when they call you. You know though that I am thinking about you. I will be looking for an update. In the meantime, my love and prayers for all of you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Paula, this is one of the worst "When it rains, it pours" scenarios.  I'm so sorry it's all going on. As Pam said, the surgery if it's needed is a life saver! One of my friends had it a few years ago and she did have the colostomy but then they reattached a few months later. For a few years she would meet us for dinner and end up in the bathroom or not able to eat and she looked awful. After she finally had the surgery she postively turned her life around. She eats happily and looks like a different person. And as I said my SIL just had surgery where they removed a foot of intestine and after years of painful attacks she feels like a different person. I was with her on Sat and Sun. 
Am continuing to have Ethan in my thoughts and prayers. He's a little fighter and if he needs to be in the hospital to battle his illness, it will be the best place for him.
As for Maddie - :blink::blink: hopefully she'll realize Legos aren't that tasty!! Hoping it comes out well in the end. :innocent::HistericalSmiley:

Sending hugs to you and Lorin.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Please be assured and know that I will be praying for your entire family that things start to look up for those who are so very ill. I am so very sorry that you have had to endure all of this and please know in your heart that the Good Lord is watching over all of you.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh dear Paula, what a lot is happening. I'm sorry to hear all of this. Sending you lots of good thoughts and prayers that Tammy does better and doesn't need surgery and little Ethan gets over his cold soon, poor little guy : (
and poo watch also...oh my, at least they think that she will pass it with no issues. I hope things look much brighter with your family soon. Take care and many hugs to you and Lorin.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

You know it seems like these times bring us even closer to the Lord. I'm so blessed to have friends like you. I'm a blessed woman


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> You know it seems like these times bring us even closer to the Lord. I'm so blessed to have friends like you. I'm a blessed woman


And, Paula ... your friends are so blessed to have _*you*_ as their friend.:wub:

How is Tammy tonight? How is Ethan? And, what about Maddie?

I thought of you when I saw this ...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thinking of you this AM in Vienna & trusting that everyone is holding on. . . . except Maddie--she should let go!:HistericalSmiley::wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I woke to a text here's what it says
My doctor came in this morning. My white blood cell count keeps going down. Praise God ! I'm being healed My surgeon said "as for now, I don't think we will need surgery ". Today I get to eat my first solid food. If it goes well, I get to go home tomorrow. They will send me home with pain meds and antibiotic so hopefully this will all be in the past very soon. Thank you so much for your prayers. It has helped tremendously. I'm so blessed to have such wonderful people. I love you all.


:chili:that's going to be wonderful, not sure if she's coming back to our home or hers 
Haven't heard anything about little Ethan yet.

We are still on poo watch.:blink:. 



Marie that is so special. I loved it


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

So sorry for all that you are going thru Paula. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

What absolutley fantastic news regarding Tammy's medical condition!!! So happy to hear that she won't have to have surgery and I am sure that she will do fine on her meds!!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

This is great news! Prayers answered once again.....


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank goodness that Tammy is doing so much better. Thank you for the update, Paula.

Any update on Ethan? Is he off of steroids yet? I hope he is feeling better today.

And, Maddie? How is she doing?


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Hang in there, Paula.
Sending prayers for you and your family.
When it rains...it pours.
God is our strength and he will see us through. 
Poor Lil Maddie...she "built" anything, yet? :blush:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Good news Paula. :chili::chili: Praying Ethan gets better and Maddie's poop looks like a little brick!!! :blink::blink:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Great news on your daughter. I am so happy.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Holy Mackerel, Paula.....for you...when it rains...it POURS! 

I see that your daughter is doing better..that's a good thing. :aktion033:

Wish I was out there with you to help you worry. I'll say a prayer for all this bad stuff to end now...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marie little Ethan is still on steroids they are try are trying to reduce them, apparently it takes a few months to reduce the steroids

Hopefully Tammy won't need surgery. I do know it's prayer and only prayer. God hears us, that's why I ask you all. You always are here for me:wub: 

Nasty poo no Lego yet. I wish her poo was a brick:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Marie little Ethan is still on steroids they are try are trying to reduce them, apparently it takes a few months to reduce the steroids
> 
> Hopefully Tammy won't need surgery. I do know it's prayer and only prayer. God hears us, that's why I ask you all. You always are here for me:wub:
> 
> Nasty poo no Lego yet. I wish her poo was a brick:HistericalSmiley:


I will be so happy, as I know all of Ethan's family will be ... when Ethan is finally off the steroids. That is aways part of my prayer for Ethan ... to be off the steroids soon. I hope Ethan is feeling better today ... although I am sure it will take a little time to get completely over the cold. 

Yes, hopefully, Tammy will not need surgery. I guess a lot of it depends on her food choices ... which I know is not always easy. 

Maddie ... sweet Maddie. I still think you should check under the furniture in the corner and in her bed to make sure she isn't hiding some Lego pieces ... maybe she didn't swallow all of it. Maybe a teaspoon or two of canned pumpkin will help things move along for Maddie. 

Try and get some rest, Paula ... I know, easier said than done. But, try. Love you, girlfriend.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so glad you got good news on Tammy. Now little Ethan needs to feel better. And little Maddie, are you sure she swallowed the lego? You were pretty tired and stressed. Hopefully all will come out ok.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

olice:olice:

Poop patrol checking in on Maddie girl! :innocent:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Dear Paula...I'm so sorry for you and your family  I'll keep sending positive thoughts and prayers. I just wish you would all catch a break and not have to worry so much. Xx


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Just checking in...So glad to hear Tammy is doing better! And I was thinking the same thing as Sherry, are you sure Maddy actually swallowed the lego? Keeping the prayers going for everyone...Hugs


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Any lego developments?


----------

